# Newest Family Member



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Deja. She is a Purebred Dogo Argentino otherwise known as a Argentinian Mastiff.She is 5 months in the pictures below. We obviously got the name from "Deja Vu", and the reason for that is, Duke our other dog arrived in a our life at the same time of year and month, 2yrs ago. She is quite the character, lots of energy.Here is some brief history that I copied , sorry got lazy. In the early 1900's a medical doctor, professor and surgeon, set out to breed a big game hunting dog that was also capable of being a loyal pet and guard dog. Antonio Martinez picked the Cordoba Fighting Dog to be the base for the breed.This breed is extinct today but was described as a large and ferocious dog that was a great hunter. He crossed it with the Great Dane, Boxer, Spanish Mastiff, Old English Bulldog, Bull Terrier, Great Pyrenees, Pointer, Irish Wolfhound and Dogue de Bordeaux. Enjoy some pics.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

she is Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Deja is gorgeous! I'm glad that you didn't get her ears done.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya its just not right to do that to Dogs. they should be just left alone, as they were born.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

OMG..... she could be the most adorable pup I've seen  I love all white "bully" type breeds
Especially love that last pic of her!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ditto - I'm with Pamela on that one....Deja is a "natural beauty". Must feel like snuggling up to a heated, stuffed velvet blanket  Enjoy every second with her; she's a sweetie for sure.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pup! my kids wants to have a puppy too for christmas. i've kept dogs (gs and boxers and a bunch of mix) in my life back in the philippines but never tried it here in canada.

does anyone know where we can get a bulldog pup? i know this is going to be very expensive.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pup. She should keep you busy . I am also against the asinine practice of docking tails and ears. 
Now for the stories of her shredding ability. If it's anything like my dog just coming up on the year old, it should make for some fun reading .... not fun for you , but fun for us .
.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> nice pup! my kids wants to have a puppy too for christmas. i've kept dogs (gs and boxers and a bunch of mix) in my life back in the philippines but never tried it here in canada.
> 
> does anyone know where we can get a bulldog pup? i know this is going to be very expensive.


Check out the various shelters run by the SPCA and other rescues.. You may not find a bulldog , but I can guarantee you'll find a dog to steal the hearts of you and the kids .


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> does anyone know where we can get a bulldog pup? i know this is going to be very expensive.


Bully Buddies has a 40 lb. staffy bull named Taz who I had the pleasure to meet/run on Sunday... not quite your bulldog but loveable, people friendly, dog friendly. Did you mean english or american btw?

Adoptable Dogs -


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Very nice pup. She should keep you busy . I am also against the asinine practice of docking tails and ears.
> Now for the stories of her shredding ability. If it's anything like my dog just coming up on the year old, it should make for some fun reading .... not fun for you , but fun for us .
> .


well she has re-decorated the bathroom. Drywall mud has been bought. Will need new door trim soon also.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Dogs have this evil ability to destroy the most expensive items first. Sasha ate Djamm's $400 cell phone and a kitchen table as a puppy. She totally ignored my crappy phone that was sitting next to his.

Crate training is your friend! We had baby gates up in the kitchen (aka "puppy jail") for the whole first year as well to keep her contained in the dog safe part of the house.

If it makes you feel better: http://shitmypetsruined.com/


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice Dogo, where did you get her?? From what breeder?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

we got her from my girlfriends cousin in Maple Ridge.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

U didn't happen to get it from Rick and Amy did you by any chance? Not to insult your dog keeping skills but if her blood line is from high prey drivin dogs you might watch out and becareful around kids Just in case
They are breed for mainily for big game hunting, wild boars etc etc,
Might see children as prey but I am pretty sure she wil be great..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nope Not a Rick & Amy..


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Except for the rare dog that has a mental problem from too much inbreeding , all dogs are what their owners make them . Pit bulls , German Shepherds , Dobermans and any number of dogs that are herders and guard dogs by breeding, can also be great family dogs. Some, like the Labrador retrievers are generally much calmer by nature than the higher strung ones, but that doesn't make them any safer , or the high strung ones any more dangerous.The dogs socialization and attitudes are mainly taught by their owners .


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hopefully Duke our Lab x Portuguese Water Dog will teach her "calm ways" for the most part she is great. loves to wrestle, which should be expected. shes a real big sleeper right now.. but i can expect alot more energy in the months to come. i hope we get a massive snow fall so that they can wrestle outside in it. should be fun to watch. all white dog vs. all black dog.


----------

